
The history of deafness is as old as humanity - prismatic
http://www.historytoday.com/alison-atkin/no-longer-deaf-past
======
veb
As someone who is deaf, I recently went from hearing aids to a single cochlear
implant and it was really uncomfortable for a while for a weird reason: one
that this article bought up. I've spent most of my life with hearing aid
moulds in my ears and when I got the CI I always thought insects were gonna
have a field day inside my ears.

My heart raced when I read ant eggs were used. Horrifying.

------
Marinlemaignan
rather interesting article but the title kinda sucks

~~~
jeffwass
Why do you say the title sucks?

